

Busy Building Things, a new brand for startups - robjama
http://busybuildingthings.tumblr.com/post/18395579055/just-shipped

======
robstar256
I've got your Real Artists Ship poster and it's great!
[http://www.busybuildingthings.com/products/real-artists-
ship...](http://www.busybuildingthings.com/products/real-artists-ship-print)

------
Jpmoya
Love the idea of a life style brand for those who make things! I've got your
biggest sized poster, looks beautiful right above my desk.

